# 150gal Plywood tank build



## bsharp2880 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey guys im in the process of designing this tank and needed a little info. i was wondering how thick the plywood needed to be to do a 48'L x 30"H x 24"W tank? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I haven't built one myself, but everything I've read 3/4" plywood was used. It was also suggested that you let the lumber yard do all of the cuts for you to keep a "factory edge". There are some articles in the Library section of the site. Post up some pictures/videos along the way.


----------



## bsharp2880 (Feb 24, 2015)

THANKS ALOT!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

3/4" marine plywood or 3/4" medium density overlay both sides plywood core sign board would be the two best choices. Regular exterior plywood has internal voids. Under the pressure of water these voids can dimple in and produce a leak. The MDO is a kind of plywood used mostly for old style billboards, pre-electronic. It has a smooth paintable surface and is flatter than ordinary plywood. It is only marginally stronger but is significantly stiffer. That reduces flexing which is what can start problems down the road. You can reduce that further by using a sump with the tank. Do water changes from the sump and the water level in the tank will remain constant.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The lumberyard cuts are not accurate enough for this kind of project. You can do much better yourself. If you have to use the lumberyard attendant, choose to build 120 gallon, 180 gallon, and 240 gallon tanks. These can be made with cuts that are basically cutting plywood sheets in half or in quarters. The factory edges can be at the bottom where water pressure is highest and the water is seeking to exploit any flaws. The out-of-square and creatively "straight" yard cuts can be at the top where adjustments can be made.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I have built dozens of plywood tanks, up to 520 gallons. It is best to build several tanks at a time because you can reduce material waste and since each step, trial assembly, predrilling, final assembly, painting several coats, sealing, installing glass, requires some preparation, there is a big labor time saving.


----------

